# UPDATE - My Husband Was In A Motorcycle Accident



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

My *apologies* to those I have not returned replied pm's but my husband was in a motorcycle accident last wed march 23 and my life has been turned upside down.

At first he couldn't remember now it was a hit and run. Tom has been driving a motorcycle for over 25 years this was his first accident and he rides* ALWAYS* in full gear. I will post late pics of his helmet.

I feel more at ease now, but will feel better when he's home. The first 48 hours are a blur still.

I got the call while waiting for him to meet me at the vet's for Daisy's check up. My cell phone kept ringing but if I don't know the number I don't normally answer it. The last time I thought the number looked like his mothers, so I answered it and it was RCH emergency saying he was in the accident. I am not sure at that point what my heart did, but I did finish with Daisy's appointment altho I do not remember half of what she said (its OK she knew and said to call her back when I was ready).

So the initial diagnosis was his lung colapsed, and he has a chest tube, some road rash, 2 small liver lacerations, 5 broken ribs, and was hooked up to the heart monitor. Once the chest tube was in he was breathing better, but they were concerned about his diaphram as it wasn't sitting correctly and thought they may have to due surgery. He never lost consciousness and he remembers everything, (thank goodness for his helmet)

So now he is on a ward, has been off the heart monitor for 2 days, no surgery is required on the diaphram, altho once his ribs are healed they do need to investigate more on that. He still has the chest tube in, requires oxygen 24/7, and the broken ribs. Considering everything, he is doing so much better.

Lets just say it was a scare for both of us and a wake up call just how precious life really is. We both know he will be OK, now its just time to heal the rest of his body.

Thanks very much.

Kim

front










side



















back


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for your sharing , Kim !!!!!

GOD is in full control so if Tom's time is not up yet, GOD will heal him. My 90 years old mother in law cracked her right hip and now in the hosp going on the 6th week.

I am adding you & Tom in my daily prayers.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi Kim: 
May Tom heal quickly and have a speedy recovery, your right thank God he had a helmet on. And some people wonder why it's the law to wear one. Cheers Laurie


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

so sorry to hear this Kim. What a scare for all of you. Wishes for a speedy recovery


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

*Apologies - My Husband Was In A Motorcycle Accident*

I'm glad he will be ok take care of yourself and get some rest. 
Get h a suit of armor. Like the tin man.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear that  i hope he recovers quickly and the two of you can put this behind you.


----------



## andyb (Apr 21, 2010)

*Get well soon*

We hope he has a full recovery.
Regards
Andy


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Kim.

Traffic accidents can be scary and I'm relieved to find Tom is recovering and was wearing his helmet. I wish him a speedy recovery and minimal pain in the process. I pray that he makes a full recovery.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm glad he was wearing a full helmet. My wishes go out to you and Tom for a speedy recovery.


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, Your whole life can be changed in an instant, Glad to hear that hubby and you are doing good.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that! =\ I hope your husbands recovery is swift under our regions medical department.


----------



## traco (Apr 22, 2010)

Kim, sorry to hear what happened, but he's on the mend (and hopefully, so are you?). Hugs to you and wishing for a speedy recovery to hubby.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

damn, im sorry to hear that....hope he makes a speedy recovery!!


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

thank goodness for wearing the helmet my neice was in a quad accident she hit a hole flipped the quad and it landed on the back of her head . crushed the helmet and broke everybone in her face but if she wasent wearing it she would not be alive. hope he has a speady and not painful experiance


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks all for the well wishes, each day gets better, but its def slow going.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

I wish for him a full recovery. A helmet is a magnificent invention, if not for helmets my boyfriend would have earned himself multiple tickets to the droolers ward. Think big spider cracks on a full face downhill biking helmet and sticks through the temple area of snowboarding helmets. I am so glad your husband is doing ok all things considered. Keep your chin up, you are in for a long ride.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

hi Kim. so sorry to hear that. wishing him full recovery and good health soon. don't stress yourself out as well. take care of yourself. God bless.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

dont worry kim, we re by your side !
hope Tom heals soon


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

So sorry to hear about the road accident......and hope Tom have a quick recovery


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the accident Kim, but I'm glad, as a fellow rider and former instructor, that he was wearing the gear. Yes, please show a picture of the helmet. It may save lives.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Kim,

Sorry about what happened, I'm so glad he is getting better. We all know that your priority is to your own health and his recovery. We are all rooting for you both and would like updates once in a while.

As long as each week Tom is doing better than the week before, you are both making progress. I still have no memory of my accident last year.

Steve


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks again everyone, I have added the pictures of his helmet. I am grateful for this piece of equipment! We are lucky he still has his memory, altho he doesn't remember much of the accident itself, might not be a hit and run now, possibly he was caught in a wind patch along that road or he hit a rock or oil patch, just don't know, not sure we will.

The chest tube is still in, and he is very short of breath and still requiring oxygen 24/7. His lung is quite a mess, most likely will never be the same, but he's alive.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad to hear he's doing ok. Just the fact he's still with us is a blessing and the rest, well, you'll just have to wait and trust the doctors.

It's difficult to know what happens in most motorcycle crashes because one goes down so fast. Unless someone sees it or tapes the incident, you'll likely never find out what really happened.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Gary! Your right unless someone tapes it no one will know what actually happens when a bike goes down. 

He's been through wind gusts before and to him it didn't feel like that, and I have rode with him through wind gusts and he doesn't hit his brakes like he did that day. he still says someone cut him off, again just won't know.

Like I said am so glad that helmet was on!!!

WE are blessed he is still with us.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Very sorry to hear about the accident Kim. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2010)

You have my prayers, I will pray for ur husband a speedy recover..


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you both the prayers are working from everyone!


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh my, such a shocker - glad to hear hubby is progressing well and that the family support is strong.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Ed, the chest tube is out and as long as the small pnemo has not gotten any bigger on his lung he will be home today, that will be nice.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm really glad to hear this Kim!


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

Glad to hear that your husband is going home. Thank God he wore his helmet that day and also is an experienced driver. The photo of the helmet is pretty darned scary.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you, yes that helmet was something thats for sure.

Yes, Tom is home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Doing great still has a small pnemothorax on the upper part of his lung from when it collapsed, but thats ok its still healing. The ribs are slowly healing too, gonna take a long time for that!!! The liver has already healed up.

WE are just gonna take it easy this weekend, and absorb the fact he's alive!


----------



## mortava (Apr 24, 2010)

Glad to hear that he is home - that must be a great feeling for you both after all of this! I hope you have a great weekend together.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad to hear Tom is home. Bet your cooking will have never tasted so good to him after a stay in the hospital like that! He will think you are a goddess. Well he should anyway , but you know what I mean.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

im so happy to hear he made it home so quickly. enjoy your weekend!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

mortava said:


> Glad to hear that he is home - that must be a great feeling for you both after all of this! I hope you have a great weekend together.


Thank you it is a great feeling.



onefishtwofish said:


> Glad to hear Tom is home. Bet your cooking will have never tasted so good to him after a stay in the hospital like that! He will think you are a goddess. Well he should anyway , but you know what I mean.


Ya once he was feeling better at the hospital I ended up bringing food in! Funny thing is Kathy is Tom does most of the cooking and cleaning of the house b/c of my fibromyalgia, but the eggs I made this morning were his favourite.



katienaha said:


> im so happy to hear he made it home so quickly. enjoy your weekend!


Thanks, so far so good!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Kim.

I am very happy to hear Tom is home and mending well. I am glad his prognosis is good.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I totally don't understand those who ride motorcycles or bicycles without a helmet. My friend Milton, who is an "expert" cyclist who competed in several races and cyclathons, once fell off his bike when his quick-release failed as he jumped a curb. Without his helmet to take the brunt of the impact, he would have been brain damaged, even dead. Instead, his helmet cracked (old school hard shelled version) but he only suffered a bit of a concussion and slight amnesia for a half day. 

Nowadays, much more common to see cyclists without helmets than with. 

For motorcyclists, it may be part of the "cool" rebel persona, but what good is looking cool and being rebellious going to do you when your head is bashed in?

Glad to hear your hubby wore his helmet for good effect. Cheers and sorry for the rant. Just one of my pet peeves and your husband's accident is proof that helmets are not "accessories" but essential equipment.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I totally don't understand those who ride motorcycles or bicycles without a helmet. My friend Milton, who is an "expert" cyclist who competed in several races and cyclathons, once fell off his bike when his quick-release failed as he jumped a curb. Without his helmet to take the brunt of the impact, he would have been brain damaged, even dead. Instead, his helmet cracked (old school hard shelled version) but he only suffered a bit of a concussion and slight amnesia for a half day.
> 
> Nowadays, much more common to see cyclists without helmets than with.
> 
> ...


my father in law is one of those cyclists who refuses to wear a helmet he just has a skullcap to protect his bald head from burning, i keep telling him it doesnt matter how good he is, its how bad the drivers that paid for their licenses are here.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

yes i agree helmets are verry important i know i am bad and dont where one out quading .when my neice crashed the quad the machine landed on the back of her head and actualy folded the front face part into a V . and unfortunaly i have been in the states passing a motor cycle accident it wasent pretty . sure glad ur hubby is pulling through and hope is up and around in no time


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks again!

I agree, helmets are a must he has always worn a full shield one, it is the only one I have seen him wear. I have a helmet that doesn't quite fit me, and we agreed that I would not go on this new bike until I had found one that fit me. I still haven't found one, but not worried about it now as he is undecided about riding again ONLY b/c of me being on the back, if I was that day, we both would have gone down.

I also, don't understand why people don't wear proper helmets, but I guess its personal choice. All I know is that day, that helmet *saved* Tom's HEAD from any sort of brain injury and so that was my reason for posting pictures of it.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> I also, don't understand why people don't wear proper helmets, but I guess its personal choice. All I know is that day, that helmet *saved* Tom's HEAD from any sort of brain injury and so that was my reason for posting pictures of it.


You married a really wise man. Not only the helmet, but the FULL FACE helmet, made a huge difference, as evidence by the faceshield. If you fall face first, your chin will hit the ground followed by your face if you go open face or 3/4. As an ex-instructor, I have seen some horrifically disfigured full faced helmets and shudder to think what would have happened in those instances had they not been full faced.

Once again, glad to hear he's home and making good progress.


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Glad to hear he's gonna have a full recovery, I hope that someday he's back on a bike again.

Where there any witness?
Also do you have any photos of the bike by any chance?


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

This doesn't look like much.. but this saved Keane from the drooler's ward. This is his snowboarding helmet. He bought it new, wore it a month, and decomissioned it when it recieved this hole when he was riding in the tight trees, hit a hidden log (early season) which jarred him back/sideways into a tree that had some pungee sticks pokin out of it.

If it wasnt for this helmet, and his full face bike helmet he smashed last year (huge spider crack in the shell, about a quarter of the helmet is smashed) he probably wouldn't be around right now working in the backyard on his 4x4 truck.

Kim, thank your husband everyday for having the brains to put his helmet on each and every time he rode his motorcycle. I thank Keane every day he wore his.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> You married a really wise man. Not only the helmet, but the FULL FACE helmet, made a huge difference, as evidence by the faceshield. If you fall face first, your chin will hit the ground followed by your face if you go open face or 3/4. As an ex-instructor, I have seen some horrifically disfigured full faced helmets and shudder to think what would have happened in those instances had they not been full faced.
> 
> Once again, glad to hear he's home and making good progress.


Yes he is a* wise* man when it comes to riding his bike! (& other things). Being a paramedic and a RN he has seen *SO* much in his career, but he was riding with full gear even before that.

He's doing good just having a hard time sleeping at night b/c he has to be elevated and the foam cushion we bought he slides down on it so much. But its nice to have him home!



hgi said:


> Glad to hear he's gonna have a full recovery, I hope that someday he's back on a bike again.
> 
> Where there any witness?
> Also do you have any photos of the bike by any chance?


He's undecided about riding again, but leaning towards no, only b/c he doesn't know what he would do if I was on the bike with him. I didn't go that day b/c I was sick and I didn't have a proper fitting helmet. But the decision is his - no matter what and there's no rush on that.

I don't have pics of the bike as its at our brother-in-laws place where we will keep it until he's ready to do something with it. But I do know that considering the speed he was travelling at its in good shape. The right mirror is broken off, the back brake pedal needs replacing, some scratches on the windshield and scuff marks on the saddle bag at the back. In talking with icbc the frame is excellent, no scratches on the gas tanks, tires are good, so all in all it looks good.

Its a 750 black Honda Shadow.



katienaha said:


> This doesn't look like much.. but this saved Keane from the drooler's ward. This is his snowboarding helmet. He bought it new, wore it a month, and decomissioned it when it recieved this hole when he was riding in the tight trees, hit a hidden log (early season) which jarred him back/sideways into a tree that had some pungee sticks pokin out of it.
> 
> If it wasnt for this helmet, and his full face bike helmet he smashed last year (huge spider crack in the shell, about a quarter of the helmet is smashed) he probably wouldn't be around right now working in the backyard on his 4x4 truck.
> 
> Kim, thank your husband everyday for having the brains to put his helmet on each and every time he rode his motorcycle. I thank Keane every day he wore his.


He would* NEVER* ride without a helmet, even when the kids were younger and they slowly went up and down the street he had a helmet on.

Sounds like keane made a good decision that day to for him!!! I'm glad he is OK as well.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I hope he does get back riding. I ride much less than I used to when I was single. Now that I have a wife and 2 children, I no longer commute with the bike, and I haven't been on a racetrack in close to 10 years. But I don't think I could give up riding. Just have to mitigate the risks but riding at times and places where there is less traffic.

A momentary lapse of attention is all it takes, either on the rider or the driver's part, to hurt a motorcyclist. This whole incident is a testament that gear saves lives. If nothing else, I hope he keeps riding so that younger riders can learn that message and be saved from having to learn the hard way.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Its HIS choice Gary, I hope he continues on riding as well, and we have talked about it, and, like you, HE won't be riding in traffic anymore, that he has decided, but a nice country ride would be nice. Like I said its up to him not me.

Yes, gear saves lives!!!! And he has lived to tell about it for sure. 

It is a true a momentary lapse of attention is all it takes for any kind of driver for sure, but for motorcyclists there's no metal to save them.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's the same for me. My wife keeps telling me to ride more, but at this stage in my children's lives (4 and 1) I want to spend more time with them, so I parked the bike last year, and just got it out of hibernation this weekend, as my wife hinted she wants to ride (she had her own bike for quite a while but now we share one).

I'm glad that you guys have the right perspectives on things and are taking the time to think on it before making a decision either way. Having someone who's scared on the bike is just as bad as having someone who is overconfident on one. When the time comes to choose, I'm sure he will make the best decision that suits him and your family.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Time is all he has right now to think on things. At first it was a def no he wasn't riding but we have talked alot about it since and at least its not a def NO now.

If he chooses to not ride again, I will support him, as I wasn't the one who fell off the bike. And all he can think of is if I was on the bike and he had made a human error, he said that would have killed him inside. I'll miss it, but will respect his decision.

And yes your right about the confident thing!


----------



## Marius (Sep 22, 2010)

Kim, all the best wishes, glad to see he's making a good recovery.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Marius, its slow for mending but he's alive.


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm sorry about the accident but also happy that your husband is healing. Thank you for posting the pictures and talking about the importance of helmets. It may save someone else's life.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Anessa, that was my reasoning behind posting the pictures of his helmet for sure.

Day by day he slowly improves.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

We got a call today from the RCMP in which Tom spoke to them, looks like a truck dropped a mattress on the hwy, and either Tom swirved to miss it, or he did hit it, thats the part that is unclear, but that explains him seeing a white or yellow object and hitting his brakes very hard. There was a nice elderly east indian man that had stopped to help him and he had seen all of this. 

Getting back to the truck, they stopped to pick the mattress up and kept on going knowing full well Tom was hurt . 

He improves each day now, but its definitely slowly and his ribs are more sore now then before, but we also found out that the break in them is farther apart then we had first been told.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> ...Getting back to the truck, they stopped to pick the mattress up and kept on going knowing full well Tom was hurt ....


Does that make it a hit and run?

Glad he is getting better. Now how are you holding out? It is tough looking after someone who can't look after themselves.

It was a young East Indian man that helped me. I have no idea who he is.

Steve


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

rescuepenguin said:


> Does that make it a hit and run?
> 
> Glad he is getting better. Now how are you holding out? It is tough looking after someone who can't look after themselves.
> 
> ...


When I originally filed with ICBC I filed it as a hit and run so thats where it stands right now, but it might just be "failing to leave an accident" icbc hasn't finished the investigating yet.

I am doing OK thanks for asking, tired and more sore from the fibromyaligia but I can live with that, as he is alive. Thanks for asking Steve.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

thanks for the update kim. glad to hear hes not turned for worse and that you are getting somewhere with the investigations.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Katie, it was such a relief for him, to just know it wasn't his driving ability or his error.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Kim.

I am glad to hear your hubby continues to mend (hopefully your stress levels will lessen and your fibromialgia flare-up subsides as well). I wish you both happy and healthy returns.

Stuart


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Imagine causing an accident and not staying to help the injured person? Unbelievable! 

I hope that your husband has a full recovery. Positive thoughts to both of you.


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi Kim; I havent been on the forum much in the past month due to our company moving to a new plant in South Burnaby. It has been a total nightmare for the last two months and a huge toll on everyones nerves. And it was just this morning I came across this thread. I am soooooo sorry to read about Tom's accident. I wish you both well and a speedy recovery. I feel so stupid not saying anything to you the other day when I saw you in the store but I didnt know at the time. 
As much as I like riding bikes I learnt many years ago that me and bikes dont mix. I road bikes a few times when I was much younger and each time it resulted in some sort of accident, the last time I was very, very lucky. It seems a little black cloud follows me whenever I get on one. Whether its out of a lack of training, just plain stupidity on my part, bad karma or a combination of all three, I avoid them for my own personal safety. LOL

Once again so sorry and wishing you both well, Chuck


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

No need to apologize, and thanks for your well wishes!


----------

